# Sonny is at rest and out of pain.



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

On Christmas Eve our Sonny (a Corgi Mix) became ill. It started with random vomiting although only clear, foamy liquid. On 12/27 we took him to our new vet. We had just moved to another county in Ohio and researched this vet thoroughly. They did blood work and said he was fine. That's it.

We took him home and he continued to worsen. Not wanting to eat (he was raw fed), we tried everything, even baby food meat but nothing. We were wondering if it was a bad tooth although we couldn't see/feel a problem. He also began drooling ALOT!

We trekked to our previous vet on an emergency work in appointment (they got us in within 3 hours of calling), did xrays and ultrasound and found a few lumps on his liver and a lump on his kidney. They thought these were "old man" bumps and not connected to his not eating. They kept him overnight, hydrated him, observed him and he ate a bit. Came home the next day. A few days later he was worse (again). Off to the vet again. The admitted him. Did a CT Scan which found nothing. More blood work (no problems) and eventually did an Endoscopy. Turns out he had an ulcer. They did biopsies of the tissue around the ulcer because they suspected cancer. Biopsies came back clean.

Syringe feeding, antibiotics, pain meds, cerenia but no improvement. We left for Chicago for work on 1/17. Visited with him that morning. We had talked about it being time to have him put down but the vet thought that, if they placed a feeding tube and could get nutrients into him, he would begin to heal. He had lost 6 lbs and was only 40 to begin with. 

He tolerated the feeding tube for a couple of days but then on the 24th, pulled it out. I received the call from the vet that they thought he was suffering and that it was time. I drove back to Ohio from Chicago to be with him. My husband couldn't because we needed to work (our business is a sharpening business and I can't do the actual sharpening). It hurt because Sonny was his dog. Supposed to be mine, but bonded with Pop. Sonny passed away peacefully lying next to me.

We picked up his ashes on our way back through town so he is "back home" with us. Seamus seems down and a bit lost. He is getting extra cuddles and playtime.

I still second guess myself, should we have put him down on the 17th before we went to Chicago? Was there something else we could have done? 

Miss you Sonny Bear. You were in our lives for almost 12 years. His Gotcha Day was 2/2. I'm sorry buddy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for or your loss of Sonny. Try not to let yourself second guess past choices and just focus your thoughts on the great life you gave him. It sounds like you went above and beyond to get him the best care possible.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you for those thoughts. We were very fortunate to have Healthy Paws insurance on him so procedures and tests were not decided dependent on finances. I am thankful for that.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

So sorry for your loss. Such a heartbreaking experience to endure. Thoughts with you and Sonny


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Sonny. It sounds like you absolutely did all the right things for him and gave him a loving home and wonderful life. I hope in the days ahead that happy memories of him give you peace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sonny, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Sonny. He looks like a sweet little guy in your photo. You should try not to second guess yourselves. It's pretty normal to not want to give up on him too soon. You did your best to give him the care he needed.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to read about Sonny. It's never easy.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

It's natural to second guess ourselves. You gave this beautiful dog a loving home, and you were there in the end when he needed you most. You deserve every kindness and comfort.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Sonny. He was lucky to be so loved. You did everything you could and it sounds like your veterinarians left no stone unturned. It was his time.
Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

JP1 said:


> So sorry for your loss. Such a heartbreaking experience to endure. Thoughts with you and Sonny


Thank you so much.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

JP1 said:


> So sorry for your loss. Such a heartbreaking experience to endure. Thoughts with you and Sonny


Thank you so much.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, you guys sure did everything that could possibly be done to find what was going on with your pup. I have been down a similar road with our Golden's, over the years, and I know the pain and sadness that comes with losing one of the precious pups. Be assured that you did everything that should be done, and you made the best decisions that could be made, at the time you had to make them. Don't second guess, you did very well for your pup. I am so sorry for your loss! In time all the special memories your pup gave you during his life, will slowly crowd out the painful thoughts you have now from your loss. And those memories will be with you always, like a special gift from your pup that you have throughout your life....


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry you lost Sonny. Please know you did everything that could be done for him. He had a wonderful life with you and your family. Hugs to you.


----------



## kelly88 (11 mo ago)

I'm so sorry, I believe Sonny is in a better world now, and she's fine there. You did everything you could for her. Gave her happiness and love.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you my deepest condolences, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Sonny x


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

Im so sorry for your loss. We lost our seven year old boy in Jan last year, he had three seizures Xmas day and the vet kept trying meds for epilepsy but he was suffering, an MRI showed a brain tumour was the culprit, and in the end the decision was truly taken out of hands. I often wonder if i should have left things that long or tried all of those meds - but i try and put that pit of my mind when it pops up amd remember all the lovley times. Look after yourself it’s a tough time x


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Don't second guess yourself. It will drive you crazy. I sometimes think about maybe I should have tried to save my golden from Hema as he was bleeding internally and had cancer in his spleen and liver. But save him for whose sake? His or mine. Keep him around for a few more weeks of living in misery or letting sim go while he was still vibrant? I reluctantly chose to let him go. I cried but I would have cried every day his was still alive. No, you did the right thing. Remember the good times rather than the bad.


----------

